# NPD - Strymon Mobius



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got a great deal on this yesterday! I've been looking to switch over one of my pedalboards to a stereo set-up and was looking at the TC Electronic chorus and flanger since I like my Flashback x4 so much, but I swung a pretty good deal on the Mobius, so it was a no-brainer!

I've spent barely an hour with it and already I'm really appreciating the sounds this little guy is capable of! Also, it's a LOT easier to use than I thought it would be. I've been leery of the Timeline/Mobius for a while cuz they seem so intense, but it's really not very difficult to use at all. In an hour I was able to dial in 8 presets that I think are really good (2 choruses, 2 flangers, 1 rotary, 1 vibe and 2 trems). I actually found this pedal a lot easier to use than the Line 6 M5 I had for a while. I'll have to try them out in a band setting to see if I like them as much in that environment as I do here at home, but even if they require some tweaks, it doesn't seem hard at all to make minor changes.

Another thing that blew me away was how light the pedal is. I guess all those digital bits don't weigh too much  I'm actually saving a few pounds on my pedalboard after I peel off the chorus and flanger it's replacing!

All-in-all, I'm pretty happy. What remains to be seen for me is whether I can get used to the ergonomics in a live band setting - I couldn't make the Empress Superdelay work for me in that respect, and the form-factor of the Strymon is similar, so I might be SOL there, but we'll see.

View attachment 3546


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Ahh I've been looking at the Strymon stuff to replace my M9, but honestly everytime I think I want an effect I use it for a rehearsal or 2 and then go back to a touch of delay and overdrive and just play.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

the-patient said:


> Ahh I've been looking at the Strymon stuff to replace my M9, but honestly everytime I think I want an effect I use it for a rehearsal or 2 and then go back to a touch of delay and overdrive and just play.


I totally get that. To be honest, I'm probably only using 5-10% of the pedal's capabilities, which makes it seem silly to spend this much on a pedal, but I'm starting an 80's synth-pop/pop-rock/hair band, so I need a LOT of modulation.

I already had a chorus and flanger, but I desperately needed tremolo (because how are we NOT going to do How Soon Is Now?). I figured I'd spend at least $100 for a decent tremolo. On top of the $150 I had invested in my chorus and $100 in my flanger, I was pretty much at the used price for a Mobius anyway. Also, the Mobius allows me to have a light and heavy chorus setting, a light and heavy flanger setting, a couple tremolos and some miscellaneous stuff on top (rotary, vibe). I've only got 8 settings going, but that's more than the 3 I would have using standalone pedals, so I've got more versatility right there. To me, that made it kind of a no-brainer.

We'll see how long I actually keep it


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sure it's a great sounding pedal but one BIG advantage in having individual pedals over the Morbius is being able to have more than one effect on at once and choosing the order.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> I'm sure it's a great sounding pedal but one BIG advantage in having individual pedals over the Morbius is being able to have more than one effect on at once and choosing the order.


Agreed, but I rarely use chorus and flanger at the same time. In fact, I don't. With the sort of effects the Mobius does, I can't imagine using more than one at a time, which is something I took into consideration when I decided to go for one. Obviously, this is the sort of thing that won't ring true for everyone.

Having said that, I discovered that the Strymon has the capability to be programmed so you can decide whether you want it before or after other pedals on your board. You can run a loop out to other effects and program it so that it's BEFORE the loop for some effects (wah, etc.) and after the loop for other things (say chorus, trem). I thought that was pretty neat and wasn't even aware of it until I started to dig into the user manual.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A big congrats on the new pedal!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome! Enjoy bud! Laughed when I was looking this morning, saw your NPD post, then saw the FS: Morbius a bit further down. 
I thought "Damn! That was fast!"


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> Awesome! Enjoy bud! Laughed when I was looking this morning, saw your NPD post, then saw the FS: Morbius a bit further down.
> I thought "Damn! That was fast!"


haha, that's not the one I scooped, but yeah, they tend to go quickly, especially on TGP. I scored this one off Kijiji. Had to drive a little bit for it, but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new pedal. I have had mine for awhile now and think it is awesome. For me it was a bit of a no brainer - I sold my modulation pedals to pay for it and walked away with a bit of extra money. On top of that I got some new mod effects which I did not have and in my opinion they all sound awesome. I do agree that I do not use the pedal all the time but I find that I am like that with most effects. I like to use them in songs to embellish parts when I want to give something a bit of a different flavor - the Mobius gives me lots of choices.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

zurn said:


> more than one effect on at once and choosing the order.


I found the möbius was far too much for me to handle for the little bit of modulation I use. That being said, the sounds you get from it are pretty spectacular. I just couldn't bond with the controls: I get easily confused with the sub-menus and parameters hidden away. I may need a longer time with it, but I found the timeline and möbius equally difficult. Power to you for figuring it out.


----------

